# Doorway Transitions



## Ira (Feb 2, 2011)

I have to install a doorway transition which includes a sliding (pocket door). The transition is from carpet to hardwood and the heihgt difference between the top of the hardwood floor and the carpet pad is 1/4". The Hardwood floor height from framed under floor is 1/2". There must be clearance for the door to close. Are there pre-made transition pieces that I can buy? If not, I would appreciate any tips on making them or modifying baught ones, and installation tips as well. Ira.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/23308-shape-suggestions-transitions-etc.html

Ira,

there are a bunch of different types that can be bought at the HD and Lowes, or you can use any hardwood. The thread above shows some fat ones I made, I've also made some more traditional looking ones, I can try to take a picture of later.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

*recycled wood transitions*

Here's a couple of pictures of an offcut from one of the other transitions I did. This is for a hard floor to carped.


----------



## Ira (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Doug. This was helpful. I have been researching the best way to terminate the carpet so that there is no trip edge. I am going to first try using a carpet ramp to achieve equal level with hardwood floor and then kick on to tackstripping and tuck into the beaded gap. If that doesn't work out, I will use what you have shown me. Thanks, Ira.....Oh yeah...1Jn1:9.


----------

